
Belling the Cat - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belling_the_Cat
======
solarkraft
Trivia: The journalistic website _bellingcat_ [1][2] is named after this.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellingcat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellingcat)

[2]: [https://www.bellingcat.com/](https://www.bellingcat.com/)

~~~
rurban
"Journalistic" might be too high. More like open source spooks.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18149144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18149144)
There is clearly a pro-MI6 agenda

~~~
aaron695
TBH I find it much more likely you are a Russian spook (or inadvertently
working for them)

It seems to me the Bellingcat hate is more likely Russian propaganda.

~~~
rurban
No hate at all. When you call someone journalistic you expect them to be
independent. I worked as journalist and nobody would dare to call them
journalists.

Bellingcat is only doing MI6 propaganda work, so you need to be critical.

